# bread? what was the best type again?



## Dynghetti (Mar 10, 2007)

what was the best type of bread to get again? multi-grain?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2007)

I prefer sprouted grain breads.

Whole grain breads are okay.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I prefer sprouted grain breads.
> 
> Whole grain breads are okay.



Bread is bad.


Stick to oats, sweet potatoes and brown/wild rice.  Preferably organic.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Bread is bad.




How do you figure?

Calroies are bad. there is nothing magic about oats or sweetpotatoes.

Sprouted grains are no different than anything else.

Don't say stupid things.  It gives me a headache.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> Calroies are bad. there is nothing magic about oats or sweetpotatoes.
> 
> ...



i think ill trust p-funk over u lol


----------



## vortrit (Mar 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I prefer sprouted grain breads.
> 
> Whole grain breads are okay.



I just got some sprouted grain bread. Can anyone tell me how long this stuff will last once you thaw it out?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I just got some sprouted grain bread. Can anyone tell me how long this stuff will last once you thaw it out?



just keep it in the fridge.  Because it is sprouted, it has not be processed like other breads, so it will go rancid much faster.  In the fridge, I can keep it for about 8-10 days.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> just keep it in the fridge.  Because it is sprouted, it has not be processed like other breads, so it will go rancid much faster.  In the fridge, I can keep it for about 8-10 days.



Do they sell sprouted bread at normal grocery stores, or do you usually have to go to a special place to find it? If they carry it at normal stores, what brands are there?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Do they sell sprouted bread at normal grocery stores, or do you usually have to go to a special place to find it? If they carry it at normal stores, what brands are there?



depends.  at the normal grocery stores the do sell it.

You have to look for it in the freezer section.  As I said, it goes rancid quickly so that is how they have to store it.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> Calroies are bad. there is nothing magic about oats or sweetpotatoes.
> 
> ...



I was refering to processed white and wheat breads.


Sprouted is ok.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I was refering to processed white and wheat breads.
> 
> 
> Sprouted is ok.



Oh, I thought you were going carb-phobic on us.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I was refering to processed white and wheat breads.
> 
> 
> Sprouted is ok.



what do u think about whole grain


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> what do u think about whole grain





P-funk said:


> I prefer sprouted grain breads.
> 
> Whole grain breads are okay.




^ Whole grain breads are still processed are they not?


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 11, 2007)

how are whole wheat multi-grain breads bad for you?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2007)

They are fairly high glycemic as far as I know... Depending on how much you eat and when that can have negative effects on insulin release... You can't really just say, "it's bad for you." It depends on other factors.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> ^ Whole grain breads are still processed are they not?



Whole grain is just that whole grain.  It contains all three parts....the germ, the endosperm and the bran.  Refined or processed breads contain only the endosperm.  Unfortunatly, most of the benefits lie in the germ and the bran as far as minerals, vitamins, antioxidants and fiber are concerned.

You need to read the ingredients.  Things that say "whole grain" or "whole wheat" are not going to be processed.  However, wheat flour is procssed.  You need to make sure that the product is completely whole grain and not just made with some whole grain materials and then additional processing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Whole grain is just that whole grain.  It contains all three parts....the germ, the endosperm and the bran.  Refined or processed breads contain only the endosperm.  Unfortunatly, most of the benefits lie in the germ and the bran as far as minerals, vitamins, antioxidants and fiber are concerned.
> 
> You need to read the ingredients.  Things that say "whole grain" or "whole wheat" are not going to be processed.  However, wheat flour is procssed.  You need to make sure that the product is completely whole grain and not just made with some whole grain materials and then additional processing.



That's what I thought... Many breads that claim 100% Whole Wheat or Whole Grain on the package aren't when you look at the ingredients. Most of them keep 2 weeks without even being refrigerated.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Whole grain is just that whole grain.  It contains all three parts....the germ, the endosperm and the bran.  Refined or processed breads contain only the endosperm.  Unfortunatly, most of the benefits lie in the germ and the bran as far as minerals, vitamins, antioxidants and fiber are concerned.
> 
> You need to read the ingredients.  Things that say "whole grain" or "whole wheat" are not going to be processed.  However, wheat flour is procssed.  You need to make sure that the product is completely whole grain and not just made with some whole grain materials and then additional processing.





mmm sperm


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> That's what I thought... Many breads that claim 100% Whole Wheat or Whole Grain on the package aren't when you look at the ingredients. Most of them keep 2 weeks without even being refrigerated.



usually if it says 100% whole grain you should be good to go.

100% whole wheat could mean anything these days.


----------



## fufu (Mar 11, 2007)

Sprouted is the only bread I eat.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 11, 2007)

Dark Rye


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 12, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> ...


----------



## myweightloss2 (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> usually if it says 100% whole grain you should be good to go.
> 
> 100% whole wheat could mean anything these days.



You had me double guessing myself this afternoon.  The bread I buy is made from organic whole sprouted wheat, raisin jice, sesame seeds, water, sunflower seeds, wheat gluten, malt, yeast, sea salt.

Would whole sprouted wheat be considered 100% whole grain or 100% whole wheat?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2007)

100% whole grains.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

myweightloss2 said:


> You had me double guessing myself this afternoon.  The bread I buy is made from organic whole sprouted wheat, raisin jice, sesame seeds, water, sunflower seeds, wheat gluten, malt, yeast, sea salt.
> 
> Would whole sprouted wheat be considered 100% whole grain or 100% whole wheat?



if it is sprouted it means that the seeds were sprouted in water, mashed together and then baked like that.  there was no processing involved.  sprouted is awesome bread.  it is in the freezer section because it has nothing added to it, so it would go rancid quicker if left out.  keep it in the fridge.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 31, 2007)

It's good stuff. I just switched to it. I just take what I need out of the freezer for that day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> if it is sprouted it means that the seeds were sprouted in water, mashed together and then baked like that.  there was no processing involved.  sprouted is awesome bread.  it is in the freezer section because it has nothing added to it, so it would go rancid quicker if left out.  keep it in the fridge.



Does it taste the same?

I get Nature's Way Whole Grain breads.  Wait no, actually I have a Pepperage Farms Whole Grain right now.

In any case, what ingredients should I look at to know its been tampered with?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Does it taste the same?
> 
> I get Nature's Way Whole Grain breads.  Wait no, actually I have a Pepperage Farms Whole Grain right now.
> 
> In any case, what ingredients should I look at to know its been tampered with?



tastes a little different.

Looks for 100% whole grain or wholemeal flour.

if it says wheat flour it has probably been processed and had molassess added to make it look brown.

Also, there are going to be things like high fructose corn syrup and partially hydrogenated oils in the stuff bought on the shelf (not in the freezer section) to help keep them from going rancid.  If that is an issue for you, you might want to steer away from them.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ezekiel 4:9 Sprouted Grain Bread is the shit.  At first it was a weird flavor and I was iffy about it, but now that I'm eating the semi-regular supermarket stuff I miss the flavor so much.  Just sucks that it needs to be frozen, so hard to keep more than 1 pack and the place is a 20m drive.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

afer i buy mine, i keep it in the fridge.  i don't freeze it.  it is fine in there for the whole week while i eat the loaf.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nah what I meant is that it's a pain to keep more than 1 loaf at a time - others need to be frozen but I live in a townhouse with 7 other guys and only 2 fridges, so there isn't a ton of room in the freezer, especially with all the chicken I keep already.

That and the store is 20m in a direction that has nothing there I usually go to EXCEPT to get the bread, and driving 40m each week for a loaf of bread is sort of meh.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 31, 2007)

What I have recommend in the US in the past (just from old posts):


> > *Manna bread *
> > Manna bread, an unleavened (unyeasted) "Essene bread" made from sprouted grains, contains no salt, added fat, or sweeteners. The sprouted grains are simply crushed, formed into loaves, and baked at a low temperature, resulting in a soft, subtly sweet, moist, dense, and coarsly textured "bread" (you don't make sandwiches with Manna bread; it is eaten plain).
> 
> 
> ...


 


> I suggest essene/manna breads. It is the best as it is non-yeasted sprouted grain bread. But some examples would be:
> Julian Bakery Manna Bread
> Natures Path Manna Bread
> Natures Bakery Essene Bread
> ...


 

There is also this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/58821-ezekiel.html#post1232222


Not sure if the links all work still?? But you could try them out and see.


----------

